# Connecting Sony HDV 1080 to IMAC G5



## JSylva04@aol.co (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello!

I am having an enormous amount of difficulty connecting my new Sony HDV 1080i to my Imac G5.  I bought a standard firewire cable thinking that would do the trick but my computer is not reading it at all.  

Any tips?  Do I need another kind of cable?


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, what kind of cable are you using now? It might also be helpful if you revealed the model of your camcorder and the nature of your connection difficulty or difficulties. If your problem involves software, it will also help if you stated which version of your OS and problem-beset application(s).


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2006)

Just to get the basics covered: If your camcorder is running and connected to the computer through FireWire, *nothing* will happen. It won't mount on the Desktop or anything. But in iMovie or another application which can be used for DV-grabbing, it'll show up and you can then control the camera from the Mac. Make sure you have VAST amounts of disk space free for your iMovie project.


----------

